# Hot Water Heater Switch



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi,
My sister has a Sunseeker MH, and she just put me to the task of finding out how to run a switch from the outside electric portion of the hot water heater to the inside for easier access, like the Outbacks. I know someone on here must have crossed this path in thier travels....

thanks in advance.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

If the water is hot, it doesn't need a heater.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

ftwildernessguy said:


> If the water is hot, it doesn't need a heater.


Ha! Ha! Funny guy!







That's something I always do to people, too! I call it a cold water heater and it drives my DW crazy! For the OP, I would suggest some internet searching. Try the link below for the forum for those MH's.

Clicky Thingy


----------

